# Do I need a license to give customers a glass of wine



## Daveydoris (7 Aug 2008)

I can't get a definite answer on this one...I'm looking to give out a glass or 2 of wine to customers in a hair salon on Saturdays. I won't be charging for the wine...do I need a license?


----------



## truthseeker (7 Aug 2008)

I would think no. Its like free wine at a gallery opening or some such event? We have been given free wine at xmas lunch in work and there is no licence in place. If its free I cant imagine you need a licence.


----------



## mathepac (7 Aug 2008)

Daveydoris said:


> ...I'm looking to give out a glass or 2 of wine to customers in a hair salon on Saturdays. ...


Every Saturday?


----------



## moondance (7 Aug 2008)

Where's the hair salon???


----------



## DavyJones (7 Aug 2008)

I think it only applies if you are selling the wine, if its free then you don't need a licence AFAIK.


----------



## Blossy (7 Aug 2008)

moondance said:


> Where's the hair salon???


 
exactly, and you will think your gods gift leaving, best idea ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daveydoris (7 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the enthusastic replies every one ;-) Yes, we'll probably be giving out wine every Saturday, I just hope it doesn't get messy ! We're not open yet..probably 6 weeks away from opening ( salon is in west Dublin) but I'll post back when we are in case anyone is interested in taking us up on the freebies! Or just PM me for more info

Thanks again


----------



## truthseeker (7 Aug 2008)

Daveydoris said:


> Yes, we'll probably be giving out wine every Saturday


 
Itll be the busiest hair salon in the country! 
Do ye do anything other than hair (nails perhaps)?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2008)

Do you do anything other than wine? _Guinness_ maybe?


----------



## eileen alana (7 Aug 2008)

or Baileys...??


----------



## Daveydoris (7 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Itll be the busiest hair salon in the country!
> Do ye do anything other than hair (nails perhaps)?


 
Not to start with I'm afraid...we will be going down that road shortly after opening though.


----------



## Daveydoris (7 Aug 2008)

Guiness\Baileys...I mightn't be able to swing that but you never know ;-)


----------



## Lauren (7 Aug 2008)

I've noticed this in other salons too except they do it every day. I'm often tempted but I'm usually driving so can't! I wondered about the license thing too....As you say I guess its not being sold so none required....


----------



## truthseeker (7 Aug 2008)

Lauren said:


> I've noticed this in other salons too except they do it every day.


 
Where are these salons that you speak of? Ive not noticed it anywhere!


----------



## jhegarty (7 Aug 2008)

I presume to get around things it would have to be completely free and not tied to a purchase ?

i.e. people can walk in off the street , have a glass, and walk out again without paying anything...


----------



## truthseeker (7 Aug 2008)

jhegarty said:


> I presume to get around things it would have to be completely free and not tied to a purchase ?
> 
> i.e. people can walk in off the street , have a glass, and walk out again without paying anything...


 
Surely you'd have no business being in a hair salon unless you were a customer - its not selling products you can browse?


----------



## Lauren (7 Aug 2008)

Junaberry on Ormond Quay and House of Colour on Liffey Street are two I know of.


----------



## rmelly (7 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Surely you'd have no business being in a hair salon unless you were a customer - its not selling products you can browse?


 
Do most not sell shampoos etc?


----------



## z107 (7 Aug 2008)

I suppose the idea is to differentiate it from a 'drinking den' where people try to circumvent licensing laws by paying for 'admission' while all the drink is 'free'.


----------

